# Wisconsin



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

*BROWN COUNTY BKPRS ASSOC
*Green Bay, WI
http://browncountybeekeepers.wordpress.com*

DANE COUNTY BKPRS ASSOC
*Fitchburg,WI
http://www.madbees.org*

DUNN COUNTY BKPRS
*Menomonie, WI
http://www.dunncountybeekeepers.org*

MANITOWOC COUNTY BKPRS ASSOC
*Manitowoc, WI
https://manitowoccountybeekeepers.wordpress.com/*

MILWAUKEE WAUKESHA BKPRS ASSOC
*Brookfield, WI
http://www.mwbeekeepers.org*

ONEIDA COUNTY BKPRS ASSOC
*Rhinelander, WI
http://www.oneidacountybeekeepers.com*

RACINE-KENOSHA BKPRS
*Bristol, WI
http://www.rkbeekeepers.org*

ST CROIX VALLEY BKPRS ASSOC
*Hudson, WI
http://www.stcroixbeekeepers.org/*

SHEBOYGAN COUNTY BKPRS ASSOC
*Sheboygan, WI
http://www.sheboyganbees.org*

WALWORTH COUNTY BKPRS CLUB
*Elkhorn, WI
http://walworthcountybeeclub.com


----------

